# Can you over filter a tank?



## twiggy99 (Sep 27, 2009)

As the title suggests can to much filtration cause problems or is it only going to benefit?

The reason I ask is because I'm just getting back in to the hobby after moving house, I have got my tank its 180l (that's about 47g for most of you guys on here  ) and have been offered an external filter very cheap that can turn over 2200 LPH (not sure what the figure will be with media). Not checked the filter out yet so not sure of its specs ect.

It doe's also include a UVC, which is new to me. Is Ultra-Violet a good thing in a cichlid tank or is it a bad thing?

Thanks in advance for your help can't wait to get going with my cichlid hobby.


----------



## Morcs (Jun 1, 2009)

It should be fine.


----------



## cichlidpastor (Jun 20, 2009)

twiggy99 said:


> As the title suggests can to much filtration cause problems or is it only going to benefit?
> 
> The reason I ask is because I'm just getting back in to the hobby after moving house, I have got my tank its 180l (that's about 47g for most of you guys on here  ) and have been offered an external filter very cheap that can turn over 2200 LPH (not sure what the figure will be with media). Not checked the filter out yet so not sure of its specs ect.
> 
> ...


Actually, I think that's about what you need for filtration, if you subscribe to the 10x rule. If you wanted to turn over your water 10x in an hour you would need a filter (s) that would push 1800 lph.


----------



## twiggy99 (Sep 27, 2009)

would a filter that does 2200LPH do 1800LPH with media? I know it will depend on media type, but as a general guess would that be the volume it would cycle? :-?


----------



## cichlidpastor (Jun 20, 2009)

Well it wouldn't with media at all, but the advertised gph (lph) is the number we have to work with. But even with the reduced flow I still think you will be fine.

One other thing to consider, you might want to add a HOB as well, not for extra filtration, but for backup. Sometimes filters stop working and it's nice to know that you have a backup. Can you imagine the mess you would have if your tank wasn't filtered for 24 hours? I have 2 filters on my 75 gal. and 3 on my 125 gal. Just something to think about


----------



## HeavycomestheAx (Sep 19, 2009)

Overfiltering should be fine, but remember, nothing is better than water changes for keeping a tank clean and clear.


----------



## JustinChase (Sep 22, 2009)

so I'm brand new to this, the tank was given to me by a friend, 75 gal and 2215 & 2217 Eheim filters and I cleaned the 2215 last night for the first time. I think I did fine, rinsed the "rocks" in aquarium water, replaced the white pad, rinsed the blue one and the tubes in tap water.

I was hoping the particulate floating around in the water would clear up, but so far no.

I was planning on waiting 2 months to clean the other filter and them have each one on a 4 month cycle. However, I really want clearer water.

Should I just do more water changes?

Or do I need to "wash" the sand and shells?

Or clean the other filter?

Just live with it?


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

*particulate floating around in the water would clear up, but so far no*

That would be a filter media issue, a more dense/fine material.

*2 months to clean the other filter and them have each one on a 4 month cycle*

Might be too long a time between cleanings. Remember, all the gunk trapped in your filters is just what you can see, the circulation of foul water is no help to your fish, or your goal of clear water.

*Should I just do more water changes?*

Never hurts.

*Or clean the other filter? *

I would.

*Just live with it?*

I would not.


----------



## gnomemagi (Jun 13, 2009)

Newly setup tanks deal with fine particulate matter - over time, this eventually gets taken out of the system, but it takes a bit.

I've had good luck with water clarifiers - they supposedly cling to the particles to make them less fine, making it easier for them to get trapped in the filtration system.


----------



## JustinChase (Sep 22, 2009)

It seems like it's from them digging in the sand/shells along the bottom.

Is there a way to clean the substrate? Is there an "easy" way?

Or, is it just that I need to clean the other filter. the one I just cleaned really didn't look that dirty to me, but that's just based on photos I've seen of others, I've never done it, so have no point of reference.

I understand the Eheim filters are pretty good, so I'm not sure what is the next best step.

thanks.


----------



## KaiserSousay (Nov 2, 2008)

twiggy99 said:


> As the title suggests can to much filtration cause problems or is it only going to benefit?
> 
> The reason I ask is because I'm just getting back in to the hobby after moving house, I have got my tank its 180l (that's about 47g for most of you guys on here  ) and have been offered an external filter very cheap that can turn over 2200 LPH (not sure what the figure will be with media). Not checked the filter out yet so not sure of its specs ect.
> 
> ...


Wecome to CF
That would put you around 500+ gallons per hour..sounds good to me.
A UV is an excellant tool to have on hand.
Since you said you are getting "back", I am going to assume you understand the whole *nitrogen cycle* thing, yes?? If not, the CF library can set you straight.


----------

